# printre care și o femeie



## Bântuit

_Bună ,_


" Patru români care făceau parte dintr-o grupare ce se ocupa cu traficul de 

persoane pe teritoriul Danemarcei au fost fost arestaţi la Giurgiu. Românii,

*printre care şi o femeie*, "


Ce _şi _înseamnă  în acest paragraf ?

---

 mă gândesc ca ar fi tradus :" among them there was/is a girl "

Deci , _şi  _înseamnă  " of them "

_---

V_ă _Multumesc anticipat ,
_


----------



## farscape

_şi_ aici nu are decăt rolul de a scoate în evidenţă că în grupul de răufăcători se afla (şi) o femeie; ar putea chiar să lipsească.

Mai puţin dramatic: .... un grup de "x" bărbaţi *şi* o femeie.


----------



## Bântuit

îl apreciez _farscape _! 

Cu stimă .....


----------



## Miutzu

Salut!

O traducere mai exactă ar fi:
"The romanians, among which there was/is *also* a woman"

În acest context "şi" are exact acelaşi sens cu "also".


----------



## misadro

"The Romanians, among whom .."


----------

